# London Accommodations



## randkb (Apr 29, 2008)

We have are travelling around Europe for a few weeks but hope to be in London for a few days.  Does anyone know where is a great place to book in London for a few days at a reasonable rate?  We will be there in late October and late November.


----------



## Janie (Apr 29, 2008)

*Try Priceline....*

For short stays, I've had good luck with bidding for London hotel rooms using Priceline.  Read up on www.biddingfortravel.com for info and advice on how to be successful.

If you're looking for something more like a timeshare, if you're an RCI member, check the Extra Vacations.  There are some 3-night stays available at the Ramada Docklands.  I know nothing about the hotel, and the location is maybe not ideal as it's pretty far from tourist London.

There are many apartments you could rent, but most seem to want to rent for a full week.


----------



## scotlass (Apr 30, 2008)

Last month we stayed at a small hotel called Sanctuary House, one block from Westminster and less than one minute from the tube.  It has a pub on the ground floor.  The room was small, but comfortable and the location was great.  If you want cheap eats, the Methodist Center, just across from Westminster Abbey, has good meals.  You should be able to book the hotel on Expedia.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 30, 2008)

London and Reasonable Rates do not match .

That said, I would echo the recommendation for Priceline.

Cheers


----------



## MaryH (Apr 30, 2008)

Priceline or you might want to check www.lastminute.com closer to the date.


----------



## Garry (Apr 30, 2008)

Premier Travel Inn at County Hall is good value and the location is superb, right beside the London Eye.  Last May, we were fortunate to book the Marriott Heathrow for a very, very cheap price on Priceline.


----------



## will565 (May 1, 2008)

We stayed at the Maida Vaile Marriott hotel, just outside London, but a short ride in on the tube. Rates were much better than in London.


----------



## pwrshift (May 18, 2008)

I can't imagine a better location than Marriott County Hall in London for a short visit, especially if you've not been there before.  It's right smack in the middle of all the main touristy things including boat/bus tours, galleries, and walking distance to Big Ben, Scotland Yard, and even Queen E's home!  Pricey if you don't have Marriott Reward points, but worth every pound if you don't.

Brian

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/lonch-london-marriott-hotel-county-hall/


----------



## abdibile (May 18, 2008)

As lots of 4 and even 5 star hotels in London are just really shitty and ran down, I would not rely on Priceline if I was looking for a nice hotel.

If you want it cheap, look at easyhotel.co.uk for GBP 25 per night. It is like a no-frills airline, but clean and not too bad locations

If you would wnat to spend about GBP 150 per night, I would recommend the Melia White House.

I stayed at lots of Hilton and Sheraton hotels and alike for much mor money that where really bad. Old and not clean.

But London hotel romms are always very small, so do never expect a spacious room.


----------



## MaryH (May 20, 2008)

If you want an apt, you can try vrbo.com.  Otherwise for shorter term hotel stays I woud say priceline or lastminute.com's uk site but they are likely to be higher than priceline.


----------



## 3kids4me (May 22, 2008)

I'm going to London next month and staying in a flat in South Kensington.  The owner sounds great and she does rent per night.  If you would like, PM me in late June and I'll tell you how it was.  You do have to be careful with renting flats as you don't want to be scammed.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have had good luck with Priceline too in London. We were placed at a Novotel that looked over the British Library Statues and very inexpensive and ideally located o transportation.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 14, 2008)

We've always used Priceline for London, always bid on 4*, and always been happy with what we got--and always paid less than $100 dollars a night.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Resurrecting this thread as I found a good website for decent apartment accommodations in London:

http://www.gocityapartments.com/London_Apartments.php


----------

